# How much do you sell milk for?



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hopefully this is in the right spot... Last year most people were listing their milk on CL for $14 a gallon around here, I don't know if anyone was buying it or not, but that's what it seems to be priced at. 
My break even point here depends on the feed price, sometimes the grain cost $20 a bag, sometimes its $25, while feeding alfalfa at $19 a bale, so it would range from $2.50-$3.00 a gallon. 
Not selling it for human consumption, just for animals and soap. The milk in the store sells for $4+ a quart though. 

So the big question is, is $7 a gallon too much? I'm looking at having at least 10 gallons a day this year, not sure how much the 3 FF does will milk yet. But the milk will have to go somewhere. I'm not keeping surplus buck kids, I'm not into bottle raising any calves this year, don't want to get more pigs, and I only have so much freezer space, and nobody in the family drinks goat milk, so it has to go somewhere!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

That sounds very reasonable, Lacie.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

$7 is a deal!, I sell mine for $10 a gallon and sell every bit...we do a goat share...some goes for babies, but most is sold for Lamb rearing and Deer farms...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's very reasonable! My mom buys soap milk for $6 a quart from the locals. You're certainly not overpricing it...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If you had 10-13 gallon a day to sell, is there a high enough demand for it at $10 a gallon in your area?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> That's almost too reasonable! My mom buys soap milk for $6 a quart from the locals.


Oh wow, so maybe $8 per gallon then? I need a price that will have it selling quickly, I don't want to be stuck with 70+ gallons a week :lol:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, and I live way out ..I have one family who drives an hour and half for fresh milk for their baby...we used to charge $8 but then went Non GMO and it cost more for us to feed so had to raise the price...no one complained, as a matter of face we sell more now..But we also have a lot of Deer farmers here in Texas and they buy a lot for orphan deer..and now a sheep farmer with and we are CAE negative...we get between 8-10 gallons a day but this year we are down several goats since I down sized...but still expect close to that once we are milking twice daily


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That would be fabulous if I could sell it for $10 a gallon though, that'd be $70 profit on every 10 gallons :greengrin:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..Yes thats a good bonus!!!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> That would be fabulous if I could sell it for $10 a gallon though, that'd be $70 profit on every 10 gallons :greengrin:


You could start at a higher number and see how you do. Once someone has started buying it at a lower price, they won't like it if you raise it.

You have to consider your other costs too and try to cover those-- testing, breeding, housing, your time for their care, misc. equipment, etc.

If other people were advertising for $14 per gallon and you didn't see anything for less, you could start a little lower than that and then go lower if you needed to. You have an investment in those animals that goes beyond the price of their feed while they are milking. :thump:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well it isn't too much effort involved on my end, takes about 10 minutes in actual milking time (5 adult milkers, 3 FF to add to that), about an hour for them all to eat though, some are pretty slow and some are picky. Takes about a minute to filter each gallon and not that long to wash the buckets and everything. 
They've been tested this year, they're already bred, and they have a house... :lol: 

I guess I'll start at $10 and work my way down if it doesn't sell.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If they are selling for $14 a gallon..$10 a gallon is still a great deal... I bet you will sell well


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I just bought raw cow milk from a dairy for 11.00 per gallon. Just sayin...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well it isn't too much effort involved on my end, takes about 10 minutes in actual milking time (5 adult milkers, 3 FF to add to that), about an hour for them all to eat though, some are pretty slow and some are picky. Takes about a minute to filter each gallon and not that long to wash the buckets and everything.
> They've been tested this year, they're already bred, and they have a house... :lol:
> 
> I guess I'll start at $10 and work my way down if it doesn't sell.


Yeah, but wouldn't it be nice if they paid you BACK for the housing, testing, trips to visit cute bucks and the food they've been eating the whole year. :laugh:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I charge $10 per HALF gallon.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Holy cow! It'd be ecstatic if I could get that much for a half gallon :shock:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I get $6 a half and $12 a gallon - they bring their own containers or there is a jar deposit.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

It costs $8 for a half gallon where I live... So $16 a gallon for organic. The local grocery store charges $6 for a half gallon. Price a little higher then you want and see how it sells. If it's not doing so well then post specials for those who buy in bulk!


----------

